# [W] Skeletons by the truck load [H] $$$$



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Like it says I am in the market for Skeletons.

MUST be unpainted, prefer unassembled but not a show stopper if they aren't.

I'm wanting 60+ Skeletons and 40+ Grave Guard


----------

